# Recommend me some floating plants



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm looking specifically for easy to grow, low light floating plants.
Please list ones that i can typically easily find at LFS's.

List of plants that i DONT want include: hornwort, anarcharis, frogbit, duckweed, water lettuce.

What else is out there that i can try?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have free azola in S surrey


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Salvinia is a micro floating plant you can try


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some azolla in South Burnaby.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

are there any other floating plants similar to hornwort that have stems?


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

You could try Red Root Floater, It will stay green in low light though.


----------

